# Amazon - Fender Player Stratocaster Electric Guitar - Maple Fingerboard - Polar White $700



## Guncho

Fender Player Stratocaster Electric Guitar - Maple Fingerboard - Polar White : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Fender Player Stratocaster Electric Guitar - Maple Fingerboard - Polar White : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca





$1100 at L & M


----------



## Milkman

Wow, and in stock too. I wonder how many they bought to get down to that price. Are they NOS or something?


----------



## Guncho

Milkman said:


> Wow, and in stock too. I wonder how many they bought to get down to that price. Are they NOS or something?


No clue.


----------



## Chito

That's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Duntov

WOW..really? Tempting....I wish it was a tele....I already have a Strat in my stable.


----------



## Budda

Duntov said:


> WOW..really? Tempting....I wish it was a tele....I already have a Strat in my stable.


Buy it and trade for a tele.


----------



## Duntov

Budda said:


> Buy it and trade for a tele.


Slick! I never think of these things....


----------



## Shaqrad

That is a wild deal. Some of the recent reviews aren't favorable though...hmm


----------



## Flaccid Chaos

Perfect timing as I'm in need of a Strat so I just ordered this! They say they'll email me with an estimated delivery date.


----------



## Dan Caldwell

I grabbed one as well. Been looking for a Strat for a long time. Might switch necks for rosewood but we’ll see. Thanks for the link!


----------



## jv100k

Price Match at [email protected]? Run racks for a good one?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Damn! So tempting but I have no need for another guitar at the moment.


----------



## tomee2

Wow, the pau ferro version is double the cost.


----------



## GuitarT

Probably clearing old stock as the Player Series has been replaced by the Player Plus Series.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Was thinking of buying a strat. Order done. If I don’t like it I should be able to sell it and get my money back or trade it fir something else.


----------



## player99

Kerry Brown said:


> Was thinking of buying a strat. Order done. If I don’t like it I should be able to sell it and get my money back or trade it fir something else.


Or return it to Amazon, they pay shipping.


----------



## Guncho

player99 said:


> Or return it to Amazon, they pay shipping.


They only cover shipping if the item is defective.


----------



## player99

Guncho said:


> They only cover shipping if the item is defective.


 Escalate it to the supervisor. They will pay.


----------



## Guncho

player99 said:


> Escalate it to the supervisor. They will pay.


Oh man good luck ever getting ahold of a live person at Amazon.


----------



## player99

Reviews from Amazon:


* Top reviews from Canada *



Daniel Beauregard
_1.0 out of 5 stars_ Complete Scam, do not buy 
Reviewed in Canada on December 11, 2021
hand-orientation: RightStyle: MapleColor Name: 3-Color SunburstVerified Purchase
I've owned many Stratocasters. Needed a good Strat to have around the house as my gigging rig is unavailable right now. Figured: "why not order a Player Star from Amazon, convenience is awesome."

Huge mistake. After setting it up and working with it for a few days it became clear that there was an issue with the neck. Frets are uneven, the pocket is off and the neck itself isn't in all that well done (the skunk connection protrudes, the truss rod is poor and it's crooked).

It became clear that there was no salvaging this guy so I contacted Amazon but, and here's the kicker, they refuse to refund. Even when clearly stating that there is an issue with the instrument, it's literally broken, they won't do anything. This would never happen if you bought it in a shop.

They recommend contacting the manufacturer but when I tried to contact Fender, I was told to contact Amazon.


_3.0 out of 5 stars_ Quality Control? 
Reviewed in Canada on August 28, 2021
hand-orientation: RightStyle: MapleColor Name: ButtercreamVerified Purchase
Arrived with a damaged area about the size of a fingernail on the back of guitar. The back of the neck had some sticky residue near the nut and some near the higher fret areas. It did came off with some buffing but the neck still doesn't feel smooth. This should have been advertised as a B stock item as far as I’m concerned. I have a made in China Classic Vibe strat that puts this Fender to shame as far as QC is concerned. On the positive side, the guitar does sound good and the electronics feel like they are good quality.


----------



## Kerry Brown

428 reviews with 89% 4 or 5 star. There will always be some people who have a bad experience. I checked reviews on other forums and the consensus seems to be they are better than the average MIM Fender with quite few people comparing them to MIA. I’ll decide when I receive it but I am expecting a decent guitar. My wife shops a lot on Amazon. She has never had a problem with returns.


----------



## player99

Guncho said:


> Oh man good luck ever getting ahold of a live person at Amazon.


I have no problem. They are amazing to me.


----------



## Okay Player

Back up to $1100 now.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA

Any of you that ordered let us know if the guitars are c stock ( guitar with issues) 

I actually ordered but canceled after seeing the reviews with issues , no time for a guitar that has core structural issues that affect playing .
I would sooner pay full price for a guitar I can touch first to ensure the neck is the way it should be .. for me the qa on the neck is everything … that’s just me ..


----------



## tomee2

Okay Player said:


> Back up to $1100 now.


Yikes. $1356 now!

Sunburst is now $1100ish..

I'm also curious to know if the deals were returns, B stock etc.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Chito

I've seen deals like that happen. Once I bought a tele neck that was way below the market price and realized there was a very slight blemish on the headstock which you don't even notice. You can always return it if you are not happy with it.
I guess its too late for this now as the price has doubled.


----------



## Rollin Hand

I always worry about those. I got into buying a Glarry bass for $25 off eBay. I figured it was a scam, but with eBay and PayPal protection, why not?

And it was a scam.

The Amazon deals are generally legit though. Just watch who is selling, and make sure you aren't getting hosed on shipping.


----------



## SWLABR

Guncho said:


> They only cover shipping if the item is defective.


"_Not as advertised_" is a good catch all for them to take back stuff you simply don't want. It's ambiguous enough to be open for interpretation.


----------



## Guncho

SWLABR said:


> "_Not as advertised_" is a good catch all for them to take back stuff you simply don't want. It's ambiguous enough to be open for interpretation.


I'm too honest.

lol

Reason for Returning Item
"I wasn't paying attention when my wife told me which item she wanted"


----------



## Dan Caldwell

Anyone else who ordered one get the email that it’s on its way yet? Still nothing for me. Still hoping it’s legit!


----------



## Kerry Brown

Dan Caldwell said:


> Anyone else who ordered one get the email that it’s on its way yet? Still nothing for me. Still hoping it’s legit!


I have an estimated delivery date of Feb 2 - Feb 3 but no notice that it has actually been shipped.


----------



## Dan Caldwell

Kerry Brown said:


> I have an estimated delivery date of Feb 2 - Feb 3 but no notice that it has actually been shipped.


Interesting. My still says it’s ordered and that I’ll get an email with estimated shipping date but have received anything yet. Maybe just a bit slow.


----------



## Rollin Hand

Well, the flipping has started already.....









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## StevieMac

Rollin Hand said:


> Well, the flipping has started already.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca


The part about saving folks money is amusing and the overall vibe is quite endearing to potential buyers:

"Price is FIRM, _I'm doing you a favour by saving you money _and time so don't bother wasting my time trying to negotiate."


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA

Just saw the local post 🤷🏼‍♂️ Lol


----------



## Dan Caldwell

I ordered one (to keep though) and still have no confirmation that it’s shipped….


----------



## Dan Caldwell

Anyone that ordered one of these get it? I’ve got a delivery date of August 6th. Not sure if I should just cancel the order or I’d it will actually arrive.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I cancelled my order. It was a good deal but obviously someone thought it was too good and didn’t want to sell them at that price. It looks like Tom Lee may have bought a lot of them. Check out their Fender B stock sale items.


----------



## patski

StevieMac said:


> The part about saving folks money is amusing and the overall vibe is quite endearing to potential buyers:
> 
> "Price is FIRM, _I'm doing you a favour by saving you money _and time so don't bother wasting my time trying to negotiate."


I saw this ad after seeing this thread and LOL-ed. They're doing us a _favour_, ya'll. A FAVOUR!


----------

